# Weekly competition 2008-51



## AvGalen (Dec 17, 2008)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used.

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. (2.5 hours for 4x4x4 Fewest Moves)
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at tuesday/wednesday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *B2 L' U' R2 D2 R2 U' F2 R B R F' D2 L B' R U' R' F2 U R' F2 U' F' L2
*2. *B2 U R2 U' R F2 D' F2 R U R B2 L2 D2 R D2 F2 R B' R2 B2 D B R' D'
*3. *F' D F2 D B' L U2 B' R2 B2 L B2 D' L2 B2 L D2 R B' D2 R' F' R D' R
*4. *R2 D B' U' R' B L U2 L F' R' B U' L' U L' B' L2 D' F R U B2 U' R2
*5. *F U R' U2 R2 D2 R2 U' R' B2 L' U2 R2 B2 R D2 F D' B' U' F' D' B' D B

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 U F2 L2 U F2 R2 D' B2 U2 B D2 F' L' U' B2 F' D F L F2 (21f)
*2. *F2 U L2 F2 D2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 U' R D' F L' R' D F' U B D (21f)
*3. *R' B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L B2 D2 U L D R' D2 B' F R2 F' R (21f)
*4. *D2 L2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U B2 R2 D' F2 L' D' U2 F U2 B2 R F2 L2 (21f)
*5. *R U2 R D2 R U2 B2 L' B2 L' F U' L2 B2 U L B' R' U2 B L' (21f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 Uw' F' Uw2 B' Rw B Fw F R Uw2 B2 F' R' B' Fw' F2 Uw F L2 B Fw2 L2 F 
R' Uw' U R2 Uw' L' Rw' R2 D F2 Rw' U Fw2 U Fw2 F
*2. *D2 Fw' L Rw2 Fw' L B2 L2 F U R Fw U R F2 R' Uw' U2 B Fw L Rw2 R D2 B 
F2 U L2 Uw Fw2 D' Uw U2 R2 Uw2 B R D Uw R
*3. *L2 Rw R D2 U B Fw2 F' D B L' Rw2 D2 U' B2 D' L2 D2 Uw2 L' Rw' R' F D2 
Uw2 U' F' U' B2 L' R' F' Rw Fw Rw B' U2 B' Fw R
*4. *Rw R B2 U2 F2 Rw' B2 U' L F' U' B2 F R2 F2 U' L2 B2 F' Rw2 D B' Fw' F2 
D' Uw2 U B' Fw F L R2 D Rw' B F' U Rw U2 F
*5. *B F U' B Uw R D2 Uw U2 B2 U L' Rw R B2 Fw U2 Rw2 U' F' R2 U L Rw2 D2 
Uw2 U2 L' D F Uw Rw' R' B D Fw2 L' Fw' L F

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw2 L2 F' Lw2 Rw2 Uw B Lw' Rw B2 Bw Fw2 Lw R' F2 U' B Bw F U' Lw2 U2 L 
R Bw2 Fw Rw2 R' F' Lw2 Dw' Lw2 Rw2 R' D' Lw B2 Fw' Rw2 R D' Dw Uw2 Rw' B2 U B2 
F2 L D Uw2 Fw2 Dw' Lw Rw' R' F' R Uw Bw2
*2. *D2 Uw U' Fw Lw2 Bw F2 Rw2 Bw' Dw Rw2 Fw2 D' Fw2 F2 R D' Bw2 L Rw2 R' 
Bw2 Lw U Bw U' B2 Bw U L2 B2 Bw2 Rw B' Lw B2 Lw' B' L' Uw2 U' F' L2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 
Fw' F Lw' R' Bw F' L B2 Bw' Fw2 D2 Dw2 L2 Uw'
*3. *D' L Bw' Fw Rw2 Dw' Fw2 Uw2 L' Rw' D' R2 F' Lw' Dw F2 R U2 Bw Lw Rw' 
U' B Lw2 R2 Uw' U2 Bw2 Fw L2 B' F Rw2 F' D' U Rw' B' Dw2 U2 Fw' U' Fw2 U2 F' Rw2 
R2 F U2 Bw U' R Fw2 R Uw' L' Lw2 F2 L2 R2
*4. *D Dw' U' Fw L' R' B U' Rw D' R Uw' F2 Rw2 Uw' L' R' Uw L' Rw R' U' B 
Bw2 F2 Lw' U Rw2 Uw2 B2 Bw Fw' F' R2 B' D2 Fw' Lw D Bw2 Dw2 Rw' Uw Lw Fw2 F2 R' 
U Fw2 F2 D' Bw Fw U2 Lw2 Uw Bw F L' Bw
*5. *B2 Bw2 U2 R D' Rw D Uw Bw2 D' Fw2 F' Dw Uw' R2 Dw' Rw Bw Rw Bw' R2 F 
Lw Rw R' Dw Rw R2 B Dw Uw2 Bw' Rw2 R2 B' Bw' F2 Uw Fw' R2 D' Dw Uw' U2 B R' Dw2 
B2 Fw' Rw B2 Bw2 Fw F U Lw2 R' Uw' U2 L2

*6x6x6*
*1. *B' 2B2 L2 3R2 2R2 R' 3U 2R B 2B 3F 2F F' 2D 3U' B 2U' 3R2 3F' 2F' 2R 
R2 B 2B' 3F' 3R F' D' 2D2 B' 2L' 2F' 2U2 2L2 2D 3F' 2F F L2 2L 3R 2R' R' F2 2L 
2F F' R2 B 2B' 2F 2L' D B 2F' 3R U' L' 3U U L' U 3F 3U' R2 U2 3F' 2R R2 2D' 3R 
D2 F' 2D2 3U' 2B2 3F 2R 2D F'
*2. *2F F 3U' B2 F' 2D U' 2F 2L2 3U' 2B2 U2 B 3F' U B2 2B' 3F2 2F' F2 2D2 
3U' 2U B 3R' D U2 2B 3F 3U2 L2 R' 3F F' 2R2 2U 2L' F2 2L 3R2 2F U' L' 3R2 2R B 
2F R2 2U L2 U 2B' 3F2 R U' B' 3F' 2L 2R R2 U2 B F2 2U' R 2F2 2D F' R2 D2 B U L2 
3F' 2R2 U' 2B 3R2 2B 3F'
*3. *2B' F' U 2F2 2U' 2R D' 3U2 2F F 2D 2F2 R F' 2L2 B 3R2 3U' 2L2 B' 2F 
2R' B' 2B 3F' R2 B R B2 D' 2D2 3U 2U' U2 3F2 2F' U 2F2 2D U' L' 2L2 3F L' 2D' 2B 
F L2 2U2 3R2 2R2 3F U 2F L2 3R' U' R2 U2 2L' 2B2 2L 3R' R 3U2 2U 2L' 3F 2R 2F2 D 
F2 2U2 U2 L2 2R2 2F2 2U2 2L' 3F2
*4. *2L D 2D' U R2 3U' 2R' 3F' D 3F L' 2L2 3R 2R R2 2D 3U2 B 2B' F' 3R' D F 
2R2 D' 2D 2L2 2D2 B2 2L2 3R2 2R2 R2 3U' 2B D 3R' 2U' R 3F' 2L' D' B' L2 3R 3U 
2B' U2 B2 3F 2F' 3U 3R' 3F2 2F F R2 3U' B2 U2 2L 3U 3R' D' 3U2 2U 3F 2U2 R 3U U' 
3F F 3R B2 D2 U 3F 2D' 3F2
*5. *D' 2D' 2B' 2R2 U' 2R2 3F2 2F 2U2 L2 3R' 2R R2 B' L' R 3F2 2F 3R R 2F 
L' 2L' 2F D 2U2 U2 B 2B 3F' R2 3U' 2U' B F 2L' 3R' U L2 3R' 2R' 2B2 2R U R' B 
2U' U 2R2 2B 2L2 B' 2D' 3R' B2 2R2 3U' R2 2F2 D 2D2 2U' U B' 2F 3U2 B 2B L2 F 3R 
3F L' 3R 2R' R' 2F2 2U' B' 3F'

*7x7x7*
*1. *D L' 3R' 3U' U 3F' 3R 2R 2F' 3U2 F' 3L' D 3U U2 3L2 3D2 B2 3B2 U 2L 2F 
3D2 3U 2U' U 3L 3D2 3U2 2U R' U2 B2 2D2 L' B' 3B F D2 3D' L 2L2 2R 2B 3R' 2R' 2B 
3F2 D2 L' B' 3F' U2 2L 3B' 3L' 3R' 2R' U 3F' F R 3U2 L2 2L' 3F 3D 3B D' 2U2 2B 
3B' 2R' 3B' 2R2 D2 2U' 2B 3B 3F' L 2L 3L' 3R 2B 3D' 3U2 R 3F U2 2B2 2F F' 3L2 D2 
3R2 2D 3D2 U 3L'
*2. *2L' 2B D' 2D 2U2 2L2 3R' R 2B2 3L2 2D B2 2D' B2 R' 2B' 3D 2R2 3D 2L' 
3L2 3R 2R 2B' 2L2 B2 3B' D R' U 2B 3B' L2 2R2 B 3F F L2 2F2 F 3L2 2R R B' 2B 3F 
2F' F2 2L U L2 2D 3U2 L' 2B2 3R D2 3F2 2F' 3L 3R' 2D 3U2 U B 2B' 2L' 2D 3B' D' 
3L' 2R 2B 2F' F 3D2 3U 2L2 3R 2F 3U' 3F' 2F2 3L2 B' L2 B 3B2 2D' B' 2R B2 3R2 B' 
2L' 3F' F' R 3B2 2F'
*3. *R F 3L2 3R R' U2 2B' 3L 3U' 2F' 3R' 2F 3U R2 3F2 2R 3F 3D' L 3B2 L' 
2L' R2 2B' L 2D' 3U' F L2 2L2 2B2 2F' 3D 2U 3L2 3R B2 3B2 3D' 3B' 2F2 D 3B2 2F2 
2R2 B2 3F' 2D 2U' 2R 2B' 3U2 2U 3L2 3D 2L' D' 3U' 2B' 2F2 2D2 3B L2 2R' 2D' F' L 
2L' U2 2L 2B2 3F' F' 3R' R2 2D 3U2 L U2 3F2 2D2 B2 2L' 3L2 R2 2U' 2F2 L' 3R' R 
3D B F' L 2L 3R' 2R F 3U 3B2
*4. *D 3U' 2L 3D2 3B 3U 2U U 3B2 3U2 3L2 2D' U2 2R2 U 3R 2R' F R' 2D' 3U' 
3R' B2 2B2 3R' 2B' R2 B' 2B2 3F' F2 R2 F2 R' 3D' L 3B2 3D L 2L2 2F2 2L 2F2 L2 
2L' 2R D2 2D' 3D2 3U' 2U2 U 3F2 F' L' 2U' L2 2L' 3L' 3R2 R2 2B' 3B 3F 2R 2F' 3L2 
3U' R F' D 2R' 2D' 2U' 3R' 2R2 3D2 B' D 3U2 R' 3D2 3U' U' R2 2B2 2U2 3R 3F2 R B2 
F 3U B 3D 2L2 U2 R2 B' F
*5. *2R2 2D 2B' R D' 2D' 3U2 3L 2D' 2F2 2D B2 3B D2 3U' 2U U 2B2 D 3D 2B' 
3F 2D2 L 2B2 2F2 2U 3F F' L 2B2 U B2 2B2 3L2 R 3B 3F 2R' 2B 3F U 2F U B' 2L D 
3L' 2D' 2R F 2L2 3R2 3U 2F 2R U2 L' 3F F 2R B 2B 3F F D' 3D' U F' R' 2B 2D2 3D' 
2U 3B2 F' 3U2 U' 2R2 3U2 2F' 3L' 3R 2B2 3B' 3D 3L' 2R2 B2 3B 3F' 2R 3F' L' 2R' R 
3B 2F2 2D 2U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *B D2 L U' L2 D F R2 F' D2 F' U2 B D2 L' D R U2 R B L F2 L' B2 R2
*2. *F U R2 U2 L' F2 L' B2 L' B2 L' D2 F L' B2 R F2 D' F R' B U' F R D2
*3. *B' R2 U R D2 F2 D F2 D2 R D2 F2 R2 D B R U2 R2 B R D B U F R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D2 L2 D2 L D2 U2 L U2 L' D2 U' B2 R' D' L' D2 B' R D U2 (21f)
*2. *R D2 B2 L' U2 L' D2 F2 R' B2 R F' U F L B F2 L' U2 R' (20f)
*3. *U2 L F2 D2 L' R2 B2 L F2 U' L U F L' D' F2 R2 B' R F (20f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 L R' Uw R' D' Uw' Fw F2 L' Rw' R F' U2 R2 Uw' U L B' Fw2 F2 R' Fw2 
L2 Rw2 F Uw' L Rw' R2 Fw2 Rw Uw2 F Rw2 B' F R U L'
*2. *R B Uw' U' L2 R Fw D2 U2 R' Fw2 R' D2 Uw2 U2 F' U Rw2 D2 B' L' F' Rw' 
Fw F' U' B' F' Uw' Fw' Rw D B D2 Uw' U2 L2 Rw R F2
*3. *R Fw2 R' U2 Fw F' R' Fw Uw U2 Fw' F' R2 F' Uw B2 Fw2 F Uw L2 Rw2 R2 D 
B' L' Rw Uw2 U' Rw' B2 Fw' F' D' Uw U2 R2 B' L2 F R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 Lw' B' Fw F2 Rw' Bw2 Fw2 R D' B' Uw' Fw' F D Dw' U' Lw' D' F2 Dw2 
R2 B Fw2 L' F L' R' Uw2 Lw F R2 Uw L2 R B' R U2 B' Bw Fw' F' R' U' L' Uw Lw Uw 
U2 F' D2 L' R2 B Fw' L' Rw2 Bw2 D' B2
*2. *D2 Uw B U' Bw' R D R' Dw' Fw Uw' U B' Bw Fw F' D2 Lw' U2 R' D Uw' U B' 
Fw2 F' Uw F Uw' B' Dw' U F U' Bw Lw D B Fw2 Dw' U Bw2 R2 Uw L D' B L B F2 Rw' F2 
Uw2 U Lw' Bw Rw2 B Rw' B'
*3. *L2 Lw Rw' R2 Dw2 U2 Bw' Lw B' D F' U Fw F' Dw' U Bw Fw2 R' D' B2 F Lw' 
D2 Bw2 Fw' R Uw2 U L' Lw Rw2 R D F2 L2 Lw B' Dw Uw' L' Lw Rw' R2 Fw' D2 Dw' Uw2 
U2 Lw B Fw Dw' Bw Lw2 Rw R2 D' Dw2 Bw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *D2 F U' R2 2D 3F D B' 2D' B 3F 2F' F L 2R' R B D' 2D' 2U' B 2F' U2 3F 
2L2 D 3R2 2R' 3U2 B2 R2 B 2B 3F' 2F2 F D' 2R2 2U' 2R2 3F2 F U' R' F' R2 B 3F' 
2L2 3R2 2U B2 U2 3R2 2R' 2U 3R D' 2D2 3U 2U2 U 2R2 B' 3F F2 D 3U 2U U' 2B 2L2 
3R2 R2 3F' 2F 3U 2L' 2R' R2
*2. *B2 F2 D2 2D' 3U 2L2 R2 3F 2L U' 2L2 2R' R' 2B' 3U2 R 3U' L' 2R D 2L2 D 
2D 2U2 U' B2 3R2 U2 L2 2B2 F 2D' U 3R' 3U2 2B F2 D2 L D2 2U2 U2 3F' R' 3F2 3U2 
2R B2 2D' 3F' 2U' 3R' 2R2 U2 3F' 3U' 2B 3U' F2 2U2 2B 3F2 2D2 3U2 2F2 L2 2L2 3U' 
R 2D' 2B' L' 2R2 2F2 2L R2 U 3R' 2D' B
*3. *2B2 U' 3R2 3U' F 2U B' 3R' 3U' 2U R' 2U L' B' 2B 3F' 2D F 3R2 D' U' 
2R' D 3U2 2U' 2B' 3F2 3U' L2 2U2 2F 2D U L2 2L 2R B' 2B' D' 2D' 2U U' R2 B2 2R2 
R 2B 2L 3R F 2L 2U2 3F D' 2D U2 R2 2F2 3R2 2U' 3F' 2U' 3R 3U' L' 2L 3R2 2U' 3R' 
2B' L2 2L' 2B 3R 2B2 3U' L' B 2F' 2L

*7x7x7 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *2R2 3U 2R' 3B' F2 3U' 3B' 3D' 2R' 2B R2 B 3R 3U 2U' 2L' 3L' R 3B2 3U 
2F' 2U 3F2 3R R 2B2 2F F2 D 2U U2 3L' 2B2 2F R' 2B' 3B2 3R' 2B2 3B 3U 3L' 2D B 
2B 2F' D2 F' 3R' 2R' 2U 3L2 U L2 3D2 L' 3F' D 2D' 3U 2F' 2U 3F2 D' 3B2 3D' 3U R 
2F' U' F' U2 R2 D' 2D' F 3U' 3F D' 3F 2R 3D' 2B2 L R U2 3B' 3U' B' 3B' D 2L 3U2 
2B' 3B2 3F2 F 2L 3U 2U2
*2. *B 3B 2F2 F2 L 3L2 3R 2R F' 2U' 3B2 3F' F' 3R2 F' U' 2B2 3F2 F2 3L' 3R' 
3D 3F' D 3U B' 3F2 3U 2L 3R2 2D2 3D' U2 3B2 3R' D2 2U 2B F L U' 3F 3L2 3U2 3B F2 
3U' L' 3L 2D2 U R B 3F' D B 2B 2F' R 2U 2B' 2R 3F' 2R' 3U B2 3F R F2 U2 B' 2B' 
3B2 3F 2F' 3U2 3R U' F' R' B' 2F F2 2D 3R 2R' 2D 2L 3B' D2 U 2B 3B' 2F' F' D' 
2D' 2U' U2 2B'
*3. *2U2 2L2 2F2 U' B' 3D 2U 3F 2D2 U' 2F L 2R2 3D 2R' B2 2U2 2R R' 3D 2F2 
F2 2L D2 2D 3B 3L' 3F2 L' 3D 3U2 3R 3B2 3D 3L B2 R2 2U 2F 3R2 2D 3U2 3L' 2U' U 
3L R 2D2 U 3L' D2 3D 2U' U2 F D L B 3F 2F' 3D 3U L' 3B F' D' 3D2 2U L' 2L' 3L 3R 
D 3D B' 2B' 2F 2D' U L' D2 2D' 2U' U2 3F' 2F2 2D 3B2 3U' L 3R 3D2 U2 B2 2B2 3B 
3F' 2F F 3D'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 R D2 U2 R U2 R B2 R2 B2 U L2 B' L' U R D R' F' L2 R (21f)
*2. *F2 D2 B2 R' D2 R2 U2 R F2 D' L' B F' U R U' L R' U' F (20f)
*3. *R2 U' B2 D F2 D L2 F2 L U' B R F U2 F2 L U B R2 (19f)
*4. *D2 B2 L D2 L D2 R U2 L2 B2 D2 U R' U2 F' U B U2 L' R2 U' (21f)
*5. *U2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 D B2 R2 U2 L' D F2 R2 F L B D R' F2 (20f)
*6. *U2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 D B2 L2 U L B D' U' F D2 U' L2 R' F U' (21f)
*7. *L' D2 U2 L' D2 R2 B2 F2 R' F2 L D2 U' B' F2 R2 U F' U B2 L2 (21f)
*8. *B2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' U F2 U R' D' F' D B' U' L2 B' R2 B2 R' (20f)
*9. *B2 L2 U R2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U B L' U2 L' D2 U' R2 B R (21f)
*10. *U2 L D2 U2 L' U2 L' F2 D2 F' L' B' L' F' D2 U F' D B2 L2 F' (21f)
*11. *R2 B U2 F L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B' F' D' B' R' B' R' U B2 L R B (21f)
*12. *U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 R2 F U2 L' D' B2 R B U B2 L2 D2 (21f)
*13. *D2 B2 D' U2 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 U F R D B2 L2 U2 F L' D R2 U' (21f)
*14. *R2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 B U2 B' R2 U2 L U B F (21f)
*15. *R2 D2 L2 F D2 B' F' D2 L2 B' L2 D' F' L' R' D2 U' R' B U2 B2 (21f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 L' R' U2 B2 R D2 F2 R' F2 D' F R2 D B' L' D2 U' L2 B' (20f)
*2. *R' D2 F2 L D2 L' F2 L' B2 D2 R' B L U2 F' L B2 D' U' B2 F' (21f)
*3. *U' F2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 U B2 U' L2 F' L B' D' U2 L2 R' U2 B2 F (21f)
*4. *L2 D' F2 D2 U F2 U B2 U' B2 F' R U' F L D' F' R' D2 R2 D2 (21f)
*5. *B2 R2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 D R2 D2 R B2 D' B U L F2 R' U L' R2 (21f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 B2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 D2 F' L B L' D L R' U L' B' D2 R' (20f)
*2. *D' L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 U B2 D2 R B U B D2 R2 U' B' F (21f)
*3. *U' F2 U L2 D' F2 D R2 U F2 U2 F2 R' D2 F' U2 L2 B' D B2 L' (21f)
*4. *U2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F' L' D2 F2 D' U2 L' U' B L F' (21f)
*5. *L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R' F2 R D B' L2 U2 L' F' D B2 R' B L R2 (21f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 R F' L2 B' U R' U' B' D' F' L2 U' (21f)
*2. *F2 D2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 U2 B' D2 R' U2 F D F' U' R2 (20f)
*3. *B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 R B2 R2 U B2 L U F R' B F2 U2 (21f)
*4. *D2 F L2 B R2 F' D2 U2 R2 B2 U R B F2 D B' F U L2 U F2 (21f)
*5. *U R2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 L F R2 U2 B U' B' L2 F' D2 L' (21f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 R2 B' U2 F2 U2 L2 B' D2 L2 R' D' R B' L D2 B U F R' U' (21f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves* Only experimental so if you want this to become 
regular, start submitting your solutions
*1. *Uw R2 D' U2 L R D R' D2 Uw2 U2 R2 Fw' L2 Rw2 R' D' Uw' Fw2 F R2 D' Uw' 
U' F2 Rw' D' L Rw2 B' D' B' Rw F D F L Rw' R' Uw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *D F2 L2 U2 R B D2 R' D2 R B' R2 B' U R B' R2 F' L2 B' D' B' R' F2 U'
*3. *L2 D L2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 D B' D2 U' L F' D2 L R U F' R' (21f)
*4. *Uw U2 B F' L R' D' L2 Fw U' B L D Uw U B Uw U' L Rw Uw' Fw F D' L D' 
Fw R Uw2 F2 L2 Rw' R U2 L D2 B2 Fw2 D' R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *D R' B D B D R F2 R2 U R2 U' B R F L2 D R2 D R2 U L' F' D2 L'
*3. *R B2 R D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 D L2 B' U B' D B U2 B' (19f)
*4. *Uw' Rw' D Uw' U B' Fw Rw' R2 B2 D Uw' R2 B2 L Rw D' F' D' F Rw B' Fw 
F2 Rw B L2 Fw F' D2 Uw U' L' Rw R' Fw2 Rw' R' Uw2 B2
*5. *Dw R Bw D' L Bw Rw D Lw2 U L' Lw' Bw' Fw' F Dw' Uw2 Rw2 Bw' Fw' Lw2 
Uw2 Rw B' Bw2 Fw F L' Lw Uw U' Rw Dw L Dw2 Fw' Rw R2 F' L' B2 D B2 F' L B Bw D2 
B Uw Lw2 Fw' Rw2 R2 F' L' Uw' Lw2 Fw' D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *U2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 D B D L F L U' L' D L2 U' R U2 B L' D B L F
*3. *R2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D' U' F2 D B2 U' L U' B2 F2 U2 L' U R' U' (21f)
*4. *Uw Rw' R B L Rw2 D B F2 D2 U B Rw2 D' Uw2 U' B' F' L' Fw2 Uw U' L' B2 
Fw D2 U2 L' Rw2 R' F L R2 Uw B Fw' Rw2 U F2 D'
*5. *Bw' Dw2 F Lw2 B D B2 Bw2 Fw F2 L' Fw Uw' L2 B2 L2 Lw2 Bw2 Lw2 R' D' 
Dw2 Bw2 F D Lw' F2 Lw2 B2 Bw R' Uw U F' D' Fw D' Uw2 U' Lw2 Rw2 R B2 Fw F' Uw' 
U2 Bw Fw' L' Lw2 Rw R D' Dw2 Lw U L2 Fw F2
*6. *2L' 2D2 2L2 D2 3U B2 3F2 D 3U2 U' 2B 2F' 2L' 2R2 2B2 3R2 F U 3F2 F2 3R 
B2 3F2 2F2 L D2 3U' 2B' 2L' 2F' F' L2 2B' 2U2 2F D2 L2 3R 2U' 3R2 2D 2F' F D U2 
2R' F L' D' L 3R2 2B' 3R 2R2 3U L' 3R 2U2 U' L R 2F' D2 R2 2D2 U 2L' D2 3U' U' 
2B' 3F 2L D2 2U2 R' B2 3F2 U' 2B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *F' L F D F2 L2 D' F2 U R B' R F2 L2 D R' B' U B U R' F2 R' F' U2
*3. *F2 R F2 L F2 D2 B2 R' F2 D F2 U' L2 R B' D L2 B2 D (19f)
*4. *D2 Uw2 B2 F D2 L2 R2 F2 Rw2 R' B' Rw R' Fw L Rw2 D2 R2 Uw2 R2 D' Uw' 
U' Rw D2 Uw2 Fw' D Uw U R' F2 Uw' L' R2 D2 Fw2 R' D' Uw2
*5. *Rw D' Bw Dw R' Bw' Uw' U2 B' Fw F L' Rw' Bw R D R' D' Dw Fw2 D2 F U2 
Bw' R2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 B2 Lw' Rw R2 D' B D' Uw2 L2 D U2 B' Bw Fw' F' L' Lw Rw2 R2 
Bw2 Uw2 L' Rw R' D' Dw2 B2 F2 Lw' Rw2 D2 R
*6. *L' 3R' 2D' U2 2B' 3F' 2U2 L 3R2 3U U 2R F R 3U' L' R2 B' 3R' R B 2L2 
2R R D2 3U U' 2R' 2B 3F 2F L 2F2 2D2 2B L' 2L2 2R R' U' 3R2 2R' R' D2 3U2 U' 3R2 
2R 2D2 3F 2U2 U2 3R 2R R B2 2B' U' R' 3U F2 R' 2F2 2D2 3F' 2L' D 2F R2 2D2 F 3U2 
2U U' L B 2F2 D' 2R' 3U'
*7. *3L2 2B L2 2L 3L' B2 2B2 3B' 3L' 3R' 2B2 2L' 3D2 2U2 2R' 2D' 3L' D2 3D2 
R 2F 3R2 2D 3D2 3B' 2D2 3F 3L' 3R R 2D' B 2B 3F' 2F' F2 3R' 2R' B2 2B2 U' L 3L2 
3U2 2U' F' 3L2 3R' 3U' 2B' 3D L 3L' 3F' L2 D 3R 3U' 3L' 2B2 3B' 3F' 2R 3U 2U U2 
2R2 2U2 3L' 2B' 2L R' 3F 2R' 2F 2U 3R 3D' 2B 3F2 F' 3U 2B' 2F' D 2D2 3D' 2U2 B 
3F R 3F2 F' 3R' 3F L' F' 2R 2B2 R'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=-5 / dUdU u=3,d=-2 / ddUU u=2,d=-1 / UdUd u=-4,d=-3 / dUUU 
u=4 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=3 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=-3 / dUdU u=6,d=-1 / ddUU u=1,d=-3 / UdUd u=-4,d=-4 / dUUU 
u=0 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-4 / UUUU
*3. *UUdd u=4,d=2 / dUdU u=-5,d=-2 / ddUU u=1,d=-2 / UdUd u=6,d=6 / dUUU 
u=6 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-4 / ddUU
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=5 / dUdU u=4,d=2 / ddUU u=2,d=-4 / UdUd u=-3,d=1 / dUUU 
u=1 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=6 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=1 / dUdU u=-2,d=-5 / ddUU u=1,d=6 / UdUd u=-1,d=6 / dUUU 
u=-2 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-2 / UdUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *b u U L U B R' B U' L' R' U' B' R' L U B U R' L B' L U' B U 
*2. *l b' u' B' U' L B U' R L R L R B' U' B L' U' L U B' L U R' U 
*3. *r b u R' L' U L U' R B L' R B R B' U R' B R B' L' U L' U' L' 
*4. *l r' b' u U' L R U R B' U L' R B' R' L' U' R' B U' R' L' R' B L' 
*5. *r' R' U' L R' L' U' B U R U' R B' U B' R U L' B R B U L U B' 

*Square-1*
*1. * (-3,6) (0,3) (0,3) (0,5) (4,2) (6,2) (-2,0) (6,2) (3,0) (6,0) (3,0) 
(3,0) (3,0) (-5,0) (-2,0) (0,5) (6,0) (0,2) 
*2. * (0,6) (0,6) (0,3) (3,5) (6,1) (-4,5) (3,0) (2,0) (6,4) (4,2) (6,5) 
(6,3) (1,0) (-4,5) (0,3) (-2,1)
*3. * (6,0) (3,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (4,3) (2,0) (0,4) (6,0) (2,0) (-2,2) (2,3) 
(4,0) (-2,0) (0,1) (3,5) (6,5) (6,0)
*4. * (-3,3) (-3,-3) (-2,5) (6,2) (2,4) (-4,2) (6,2) (0,4) (-2,2) (0,2) 
(-2,2) (4,4) (-4,0) (-2,4) (-4,0)
*5. * (-2,2) (-3,6) (0,2) (0,1) (-3,0) (2,2) (4,0) (0,4) (3,2) (2,4) (-
5,2) (-2,2) (3,1) (3,1) (4,5)


----------



## Garmon (Dec 17, 2008)

My exams are over. I can cube!
*3x3x3:*
*Average:*23.43
*1.*21.36
*2.*22.85	
*3.*23.56	
*4.*23.87
*5.*27.29
*Comment:* Really Good!

*3x3x3 One Handed:*
*Average:*49.23
*1.*42.16	
*2.*50.03	
*3.*47.86	
*4.*49.81	
*5.*01:05.49	
*Comment:* Really good!

*2x2x2:*
*Average:*6.80
*1.*09.18
*2.*04.98
*3.*06.71
*4.*07.28
*5.*06.42
*Comment:*PB!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 17, 2008)

3: (15.88), 17.28, 16.90, 17.56, (20.18)= 17.25 av
pretty good.
3BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF=DNF
3OH: 36.83,(33.96), (48.93), 37.21, 37.40= 37.15 AV
ewwwwww.


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 17, 2008)

3: 12.97 14.30 16.83 11.50 13.34 = 13.53 nice 

3BLD: 1:37.19 1:46.31 DNF = 1:37.19 good

3OH: 27.84 26.77 23.84 23.74 20.25 = 24.78 nice


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 17, 2008)

bad lighting, so I could do only the fewest moves...

3x3: B' Rw2 R' Uw R' Uw' U L U' L' B' U2 B R U2 R' U2 B U B' U' R U R' U' L' U L U F U' F' y' F R U R' U F' U2 F' L F L U B F' L2 B' F U L2 (51htm)

4x4: R' Uw2 D Fw Lw' U' Lw B2 Uw' U' Lw U2 Lw' Uw' B' Uw2 F2 Uw L' Uw' R2 Dw2 L2 Dw2 Uw' R Uw2 F2 Uw' R2 B' R' U R B' U' B Uw' B' U2 B R' U D R L' U2 L Uw U' L' U L R' D2 R Uw' R' D' R L D2 L' Uw F' Dw F L' U F' L Dw' D F' U B2 z L' U L U2 F' U F U2 L' U L U' L' U L R' U' R U R' U' R U' L U L' U2 B' U B F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' F' (121htm)

4x4fm is cool: keep it in!


----------



## pjk (Dec 17, 2008)

Patrick Kelly
*4x4:* 1:07.90 P (1:05.01 P) 1:13.10 O 1:08.95 O (1:21.20 OP) => Avg: 1:09.98


----------



## ConnorCuber (Dec 18, 2008)

*3x3*
Average: 18.48
Standard Deviation: 0.27
Best Time: 17.74
Worst Time: 18.97
Individual Times:
1.	(18.97)
2.	18.12
3.	18.56
5.	(17.74)

*2x2*
Average: 4.70
Standard Deviation: 0.43
Best Time: 3.03
Worst Time: 5.48
Individual Times:
1.	5.12
2.	4.11
3.	(3.03)
4.	(5.48)
5.	4.88


*3x3 OH *
Average: 50.28
Standard Deviation: 0.84
Best Time: 44.19
Worst Time: 54.66
Individual Times:
1.	(44.19)
2.	49.69
3.	49.67
4.	51.47
5.	(54.66)


----------



## Boopyman (Dec 18, 2008)

2X2:10.27, (11.55), 9.63, (4.46), 9.58=9.10
2X2 BLD:
1rst: DNF (1:27.49) off by two pieces
2nd: DNF (1:57.75) off by two pieces again
3rd: DNF (1:24.50) 
3X3:
Magic:


----------



## Thompson (Dec 18, 2008)

4x4x4
2:08.08, (2:05.02), (DNF), 2:19.60, 2:22.03
Average: 2:16.41
Comments: Bad

3x3x3 One Handed
44.05, (57.19), 51.80, 43.86, (41.94)
Average: 46.57
Comments: Very nice

2x2x2
(9.14), 5.69, 7.33, 4.97, (4.92)
Average: 6.00
Comments: Good

Snake:
7.39, (9.84), 7.13, 6.72, (6.61)
Average: 7.08

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2:57.89
Comments: First time doing this

I don't feel like doing 3x3 today.


----------



## deco122392 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok here we go my first try. And I am horrible.

2x2:
1) 12.41
2) 14.35
3) (23.70)
4) 14.38
5) (8.58)

3x3
1) 30.37
2) 31.17
3) 35.17
4) 28.38
5) 31.02

4x4
1) dnf
2) 2:12:65
3) dnf
4) dnf
5) 3: 0:32
(Got tired of putting dnf for massive pops and decided to fix puzzle and solve from there)

waiting for a new 4x4 and to tierd to do other puzzles.


----------



## Kian (Dec 18, 2008)

Kian Barry
2x2- (7.97), (9.18), 8.05, 8.69, 8.59 Average- 8.44
3x3- 21.83, (19.67), (22.42), 20.76, 21.65 Average- 21.41
4x4- (1:54.04), 1:42.34, 1:44.43, 1:47.38, (1:40.51) Average- 1:44.72
5x5- 3:39.44, (3:45.37), (3:23.61), 3:43.92, 3:40.41 Average- 3:41.26
3x3 Blindfolded-
Mulit BLD- 
One Handed- 1:00.34, 57.36, (50.72), (1:04.62), 1:02.09 Average- 59.93
3x3 FMC- 
2-4 Relay- 2:36.48
2-5 Relay- 6:34.28


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 18, 2008)

3x3x3BLD: DNF, DNF, 45.20
4x4x4BLD: dnfdnfdnf(4:33, 6:56, 4:28) first solve off by 3-cycle centers, last solve off by 2 wings that I forgot to execute. 
5x5x5BLD: dnfdnfdnfdnfnfdndnfdn
I did 3x3 and 5x5 BLDs after a night without sleep so they weren't too good


----------



## Escher (Dec 18, 2008)

Rowan Kinneavy
2x2 - 
2x2 BLD - 
3x3 - 
3x3 OH - 
4x4 - 
2x2-4x4 relay - 
3x3 FMC -


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, it's my best fewest moves result ever (maybe tied for best, I can't remember, but still), so I figured I'd submit it now. I think it was just this good because it was so easy, though - it's rare you see a starting scramble that looks this easy just from looking at it. I'm looking forward to seeing the sub-25 solutions that are surely coming this week. 

Mike Hughey:
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *31 moves*
U2 B' R2 L2 F' R D U' B' U R' F' R2 F R2 B R L2 F' R F L2 F' R' F2 R' B' R D F' D2
2x2x2: U2 B' R2 L2 F'
2x2x3: R D U' B' U
3x cross: R' F' R2 F R'
skeleton: . F D F' D2
insert at first .: R' B R . F R' B' R F'
insert at second .: L2 F' R F L2 F' R' F
Before first ., R' R' become R2; after first ., F' F cancel; after second ., F F become F2.

Oh, and Ville, sorry to see the 3 4x4x4 DNFs, but your times are absolutely amazing! I expect to see a sub-5 at your next competition.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 18, 2008)

2x2x2: 
1: 24.98
2: 17.15
3: 19.24
4: 18.26
5: 11.43
average: 18.22

3x3x3: 
1: 43.02
2: 40.33
3: 32.41
4: 44.99
5: 44.90
average: 42.75

I'm not doing 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 because I don't have too much time


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 18, 2008)

3x3x3
(15.72), 15.27, 14.46, 14.21, (13.89)=*14.67*

3x3x3 OH
32.66, 33.93, (35.45), (29.46), 30.55= *32.38*

3x3x3 BLD
DNF, 2:52.17, DNF= *2:52.17*
both DNFs had 2 corners rotated >_<


----------



## PeterV (Dec 19, 2008)

Peter V:

3x3x3: (58.33), 48.58, 32.82, (26.16), 30.94 = *37.45 avg.*
Comment: Horrible average. Not sure what happened on the first solve. Second solve I messed up the cross and didn't realize it till halfway through f2l. Oh well, I'm happy with my last 3 solves.

Magic: (1.45), 1.52, 1.45, 1.47, (4.31) = *1.48 avg.*
Comment: I tried for a sub 1.4 on the last one...resulted in a +2.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 19, 2008)

*FMC:* 23 moves : D2 F D' B' L' D' L2 R2 F' R2 D' F2 R B R' B' R B' D B D' R' F

premove F to understand:

2x2x2: D2 F D' B' L' D' L2 

3xcross: R2 F' R2 D' F2

Finish: R B R' B' R B' D B D' R'

undo premove: F

only two moves from the ultimate FMC accomplishment-beating the scramble. at first I used that same start but without the premove, which left me with 4 unsolved corners and 2 flipped edges. I was determined to find something good with this start. I had been playing around with premove F earlier in the attempt(look at R' D B' U' F2 U R' F' with premove F), and decided to try it again. This resulted in an uber awesome LL skip, which saved this solve. this is a welcome reprieve after 3 weeks of DNFs.


----------



## not_kevin (Dec 19, 2008)

2:

3:

4:

5:

7:

3BLD:

3OH:

Sq-1:


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 19, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> *FMC:* 23 moves : D2 F D' B' L' D' L2 R2 F' R2 D' F2 R B R' B' R B' D B D' R' F


Thanks for making my prediction correct! I knew someone would sub-25 this scramble!


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 19, 2008)

2x2x2
6.10, 4.41, 7.35, 5.47, 3.49 = 5.33

3x3x3
17.17, 17.87, 20.12, 19.11, 18.97 = 18.65

4x4x4
1:44.48, 1:22.33, 1:44.41, 1:27.72, 1:42.94 = 1:38.36

5x5x5
2:40.70, 2:28.24, 2:10.34, 2:29.44, 2:38.18 = 2:31.95

6x6x6
5:25.14, 5:35.39, 5:11.20, 4:37.37, 4:38.78 = 5:05.04

7x7x7


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 19, 2008)

FMC: 34 not terrible for first time in a while on here
2x2x3: D R' D R2 U2 B' R' D R' F' (10)
3xcross: R' D2 F' R2 F (15)
F2L: D2 B' D' B D R D2 R' D' R D2 (26)
LL: R2 D' R D' R' D2 R D2 (34)

Haha nice LL skip David, crazy how you found that


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 19, 2008)

2x2: 6.05, (5.02), 5.75, 6.20, (6.52) = 6.00
Comment: A bit meh =/

3x3: 15.61, (12.69), (16.64), 14.71, 13.69 = 14.67
Comment: Good average, but terrible consistency. A 12, 13, 14, 15 and 16...

4x4: 1:28.34, (1:29.70), 1:27.84, (1:15.71), 1:21.79 = 1:25.99
Comment: Good  New cube, but it needs breaking in a wee bit.

Square-1: 1:07.84, 1:25.35, (1:30.67), 1:21.53, (1:04.76) = 1:18.24
Comment: Awesome  I've only been square-1-ing for two days, and it seems I'm quite good. I need to learn better algs though :/ The scariest thing is that I'm already unofficially second quickest (on average) in the UK


----------



## krazedkat (Dec 19, 2008)

3x3x3 Singles:
00:41.23 Scramble: R2 U F2 L2 U F2 R2 D' B2 U2 B D2 F' L' U' B2 F' D F L F2 (21f)
00:40.70 Scramble: F2 U L2 F2 D2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 U' R D' F L' R' D F' U B D (21f)
00:37.85 Scramble: R' B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L B2 D2 U L D R' D2 B' F R2 F' R (21f)


----------



## MistArts (Dec 19, 2008)

Breaking out of my DNF streak... (3 from weekly's here and 1 at VA Open)

Solution: D' R' U' R D2 R' U D R2 U2 B' R2 F' D' R' D R D' R2 D R2 F D F' R' D2 R D2 (*28*)

*2x2x3: *D * R' D R2 U2 B' R2 F' (8)
*Create 4th pair and Triple-X cross:* D' R' D R D' R2 D R2 (16)
*Orient edges:* F D F' (19)
*Insert 4th pair and leave 3 corners:* R' D2 R D2 (23)
*Insert at *:* D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R (31)

Cancellations before and after the insertion. D D2 becomes D'. R R' cancels out. 3 moves canceled.


----------



## KevinK (Dec 20, 2008)

2x2: 9.53
3x3: 24.89 
4x4: 2:19.62 
5x5: 5:17.87  (although it's my first 5x5 avg of 5)
2x2 BLD: DNF, 2:25.97, 2:11.53
3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, 4:48.75
Multi-BLD: 0/2 in 21 minutes (my first attempt)
2x2, 3x3, 4x4 relay: 3:13.05
2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5 relay: 9:17.47
Magic: 1.7

This took me a long time, though it was very fun! I had no school today due to snow, so all I did was cube.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 20, 2008)

3x3 speed
20.32 23.81 19.64 21.62 24.13	Average=21.91
Terrible, no chance to use MGLS or easy VH cases. Horrible LLs.

3x3 BLD

DNF 3:34.17 DNF


----------



## Matthew (Dec 20, 2008)

*2x2x2*:
(4.26), 4.89, 4.64, (5.33), 4.42 -> average= 4.65


----------



## gavnasty (Dec 21, 2008)

3x3x3:
18.01, 18.77, (22.47), (16.33), 19.56
Average: 18.78

3x3x3 OH:
1:01.78, 1:05.64, (1:06.35), (49.97), 50.06
Average: 59.16

3x3x3 Copying Scrambled Cube:
1:42.28, (1:28.71), 1:45.69, (DNF), 1:46.36
Average: 1:44.78

5x5x5:
6:21.91, (5:34.74), (6:41.45), 5:37.88, 5:44.80
Average: 5:54.86


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 21, 2008)

*3x3x3:*
20.41, 18.19, (23.45), (17.45), 18.36 = 18.99
_Good!_

*3x3x3 One-Handed:*
57.03, (49.52), (69.20+), 68.08, 54.75 = 60.22
_Started off well (including PB solve), but it ended badly._

*3x3x3 Match the Scramble:*
3:01.41, (4:10.36), 2:44.62, 2:43.33, (2:39.03) = 2:49.79
_Bad._


----------



## Jude (Dec 21, 2008)

Just started the FMC and I've got nowhere yet, but I found the most convoluted triple x-cross ever so I thought I'd post it. 

_Scramble: B2 R2 B' U2 F2 U2 L2 B' D2 L2 R' D' R B' L D2 B U F R' U' _

2x2x1: U2 B' R2
Another 2x2x1: B' D L' D'
2x2x2: B L2 
Third 2x2x1: F2 D' R U' 
2x2x3: R' U R2
Triple X-cross: D F

Most pointless start ever! 

Anyway, I'll edit my post when I get a decent solution

Edit: Another interesting, yet equally useless start. First time I ever made the full F2L as one step, as opposed to inserting pairs etc like normal.
2x2x1: U2 B' R' D' F L F' L' D 
Another 2x2x1: R'
2x2x2: L2
A third 2x2x1: F2 B R' B' 
Put them all together: F2 D F' R'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 21, 2008)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 9.02, 7.55, 9.56, 9.50, 13.03 = *9.36*
*3x3x3:* 26.25, 29.42, 25.81, 40.30, 29.95 = *28.54*
*4x4x4:* 1:41.12 (O), 1:54.11 (O), 1:55.30 (P), 1:49.31 (P), 1:46.48 = *1:49.97*
*5x5x5:* 3:14.67, 3:00.76, 2:48.73, 2:51.54, 3:07.97 = *3:00.09*
Comment: Awful! It’s strange how for me it seems that any week that’s bad for 5x5x5 is good for 4x4x4, and vice versa.
*6x6x6:* 5:42.43 (OP), 5:40.31, 5:03.68, 6:03.61 (OP), 6:04.45 (O) = *5:48.78*
*7x7x7:* 7:47.38, 8:32.08, 7:41.86, 7:58.84, 7:55.25 = *7:53.82*
Comment: Better on the big cubes this week! It’s funny how wildly my times fluctuate on these.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 55.77, 37.71, 39.36 = *37.71*
Comment: I think these were just easy.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:15.27, 2:36.35, 2:26.90 = *2:15.27*
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF (10+, 4:33), DNF (10+, 5:01), DNF (10+, 4:43) = *DNF*
Comment: Finally my stackmat-only approach hurts me. First one was bad, off by 4 centers, 8 edges, 4 corners – looked like undoing setup moves out of order. Second and third were both solved, but in both cases, the stackmat ran out. On the last one, I’m quite sure it must have been only a few seconds over. 
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (22:07.64, 10:15), 18:57.20 (10:01), DNF (17:33.20, 8:33) = *18:57.20*
Comment: First one was off by 2 wings and 3 + centers; it had a bad memorization recall pause in it. The second one was a welcome relief – my first successful big cube BLD this week. The third one was bad again - off by 2 + centers and 3 wings. At least the time was pretty good. I hope next week has fewer DNFs - it's been pretty bad this week.
*6x6x6 BLD:* DNF (40:05.34, 17:43), DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Very bad. Off by 4 corners, 2 inner X centers, 3 obliques, 9 inner wings, and 6 outer wings. I have no idea what went wrong – I really thought it was solved.
*7x7x7 BLD:* 1:01:34.89 (30:43), DNS, DNS = *1:01:34.89*
Comment: Got it! New personal best. So close to sub-hour, but I just can't seem to do it. My execution felt REALLY fast on this one, but the memorization was a bit slow - I was having trouble making some of the images stick. Anyway, it's nice to get a good time again - it's been a while since my last good time on one.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *3/3 = 3 points, 16:21.59* (9:56)
*3x3x3 OH:* 45.64, 51.97, 48.86, 42.25, 1:05.97 = *48.82*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:21.94, 2:00.58, 2:07.78, 2:52.44, 2:12.31 = *2:14.01*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:32.37, 1:31.70, 3:36.86, 1:25.55, 1:42.81 = *1:35.63*
*2-4 relay:* *2:41.71* (OP)
*2-5 relay:* *6:03.43* (OP)
*2-6 relay:* *11:49.87* (OP, O)
*2-7 relay:* *20:48.74* (O, O)
*Magic:* 2.21, 2.27, 2.80, 2.41, 2.72 = *2.47*
*Master Magic:* 5.06, 5.06, 4.36, 5.22, 4.50 = *4.87*
*Snake:* Still don’t have one.
*Clock:* 20.55, 58.93, 21.72, 20.86, 23.77 = *22.12*
Comment: Second one was almost a DNF, but I caught it and then had to resolve the whole thing.
*MegaMinx:* 2:57.74, 3:05.10, 2:22.88, 3:42.99 (POP), DNF (59:40.46, 27:17) = *3:15.21*
Comment: Third one was my best ever, by far! I’ve never been sub-2:30 before. Megaminx really lends itself to occasional really lucky solves (for people like me who aren’t very good at it) – I had what amounted to a PLL skip on this one. The fifth solve was almost an unofficial world record! I was only off by 3 edges, which happened because I had 2 edges left to flip at the end, and I did it wrong. After that, I practiced it a bunch of times – I won’t make that mistake again! The UWR will fall soon!
*Pyraminx:* 23.18, 23.91, 32.84, 19.50, 27.40 = *24.83*
*Square-1:* 51.78, 1:03.94, 47.33, 55.09, 1:15.11 (P) = *56.94*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *31 moves* (See earlier post for solution)
*4x4x4 Fewest Moves:* *85 moves*
B D2 F Lw R' Bw R D2 Bw R' B' Uw' B2 R' Uw' R' Uw R2 Uw L D L F U F' Uw' B' U' B U' B U B' Uw' Fw R' B R Fw' U Rw2 D' R2 D Rw2 U F' D' B U R2 U B' U' D B D' L2 D F' B D2 F B' L D2 L' D L D' L' F' R' F' U F D2 F' U' F D R D F D
centers: B D2 F Lw R' Bw R D2 Bw
R' B' Uw' B2 R' Uw'
R' Uw R2 Uw L2 Uw2
edges: Uw2 L' D L F U F' Uw2
Uw B' U' B U' B U B' Uw'
Fw R' B R Fw'
U Rw2 D' R2 D Rw2
3x3x3: U F' D' B U R2
3x3x4: U B' U' D B
3x cross: D' L2 D F' B D2 F B'
4th pair: L D2 L' D L D' L'
all but 3 corners: F' R' . D' R D F D
insert at .: F' U F D2 F' U' F D2
L2 Uw2 Uw2 L' become L after centers; Uw2 Uw become Uw' after first pair of edges; D2 D' become D after insertion.
Comment: Not a bad solution. I had real trouble with PLL parity, but I played around with it for a while and got rid of it. I still don't understand exactly what I'm doing to get rid of it, though - I wish I really understood how to remove PLL parity usefully, but I totally don't. 3x3x3 solution was pretty bad (40 moves), but I wasn't willing to work harder to try to find something better.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 21, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> *Clock:* 20.55, 58.93, 21.72, 20.86, 23.77 = *22.12*
> Comment: Second one was almost a DNF, but I caught it and then had to resolve the whole thing.



How was it almost a DNF? I have a feeling you shouldnt have had to resolve the entire thing, since there are short algs to fix individual edge/centers and corners.


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 21, 2008)

3x3x3: (23.72), 23.84, DNF, (27.72), 25.53: *25.70*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 22, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > *Clock:* 20.55, 58.93, 21.72, 20.86, 23.77 = *22.12*
> ...



You are right. I almost said something about it, but I was too lazy to. I saw it was wrong and actually tried to fix it sensibly, but I got confused because of the time pressure and just messed it up some more. So then I had to resolve the whole thing. I wouldn't normally have had to, but I did this time because I stink.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 22, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > *FMC:* 23 moves : D2 F D' B' L' D' L2 R2 F' R2 D' F2 R B R' B' R B' D B D' R' F
> ...



I DNF-ed because I ran out of time. I used the inverse scramble and found (what I thaught at the time) a great start for a Roux solve (4 moves, should be obvious from the scramble). I couldn't find a continuation within the hour so I gave up on that idea. Then I tried finding a corners first solution (with the same 4 moves as a start) and I found a crazy way to actually do them (after 2 hours ) in 9 more moves, cancelling 1 move.
I am determined to finish the remaining edge 3 cycle and edge 5 cycle tonight.

Getting a last layer skip is just cheating 


> "only two moves from the ultimate FMC accomplishment-beating the scramble."


I have beaten FMC scrambles before, but that was only because they were 45 or 50 moves


----------



## erc (Dec 23, 2008)

Square-1
25.14 22.56 (20.33) (25.58) 22.55
average:23.42
I am sick
but the result is good=]


----------



## tsaoenator (Dec 23, 2008)

Andy Tsao
3x3x3: 10.88, (18.80), 11.43, (9.58), 9.98 = 10.76 holy s***


----------



## Mirek (Dec 23, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> *FMC:* 23 moves : D2 F D' B' L' D' L2 R2 F' R2 D' F2 R B R' B' R B' D B D' R' F
> 
> premove F to understand:
> 
> ...




Certainly very lucky and nice. Congrats to Vault312! 
BTW, I DNFed this time, skipped last week.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 23, 2008)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 35 moves
R L' F B' U D' L' R2 F U' R' D' L2 B' D F' L F B2 L2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 D' U' B F' L R' D U'
Cheating technique that might still work in competitions with inexperienced judges.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 23, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> 3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 35 moves
> R L' F B' U D' L' R2 F U' R' D' L2 B' D F' L F B2 L2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 D' U' B F' L R' D U'
> Cheating technique that might still work in competitions with inexperienced judges.



Nice method. I guess the clue should be the state of the cube about 7 turns from solved, huh?

It's a pretty neat trick. (Yeah, I've never seen it before.)


----------



## Dene (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't get it, what's the trick? (Apart from the cube being set up really weirdly)


----------



## MistArts (Dec 23, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Comment: Not a bad solution. I had real trouble with PLL parity, but I played around with it for a while and got rid of it. I still don't understand exactly what I'm doing to get rid of it, though - I wish I really understood how to remove PLL parity usefully, but I totally don't. 3x3x3 solution was pretty bad (40 moves), but I wasn't willing to work harder to try to find something better.



Let say you did *Uw' *R B' R B R' U R' *Uw *to a solved cube.

To solve, you would use *Uw'* R U' R B' R' B R' *Uw *to finish the last two dedges.

But to fix parity (or cause a parity), you would you use *Dw* R U' R B' R' B R' *Dw'* to finish edge pairing.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 23, 2008)

Dene said:


> I don't get it, what's the trick? (Apart from the cube being set up really weirdly)





Spoiler



He rearranges the centers so that he can reassign the faces to undo the scramble (so you can't easily see it's just the scramble in reverse).





MistArts said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Comment: Not a bad solution. I had real trouble with PLL parity, but I played around with it for a while and got rid of it. I still don't understand exactly what I'm doing to get rid of it, though - I wish I really understood how to remove PLL parity usefully, but I totally don't. 3x3x3 solution was pretty bad (40 moves), but I wasn't willing to work harder to try to find something better.
> ...



Very cool - thank you!!


----------



## Dene (Dec 23, 2008)

Ah, so he did do what I kind of thought he might have done. I guess it would have been more obvious if I had done the scramble over and over >.<


----------



## guusrs (Dec 23, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> *FMC:* 23 moves : D2 F D' B' L' D' L2 R2 F' R2 D' F2 R B R' B' R B' D B D' R' F
> premove F to understand:
> 2x2x2: D2 F D' B' L' D' L2
> 3xcross: R2 F' R2 D' F2
> ...



That was an amazing 23-move solve David, congrats

My FMC solution: D2 F' R U F' B L2 B' L F L' B U B2 L U B2 U R B U2 L F' B D2 F B' L (*28*)

explanation: 
turn pre-scramble move R U2 to understand:
2x2x2: D2 F' R (3)
F2L minus pair: U'. F' L F L' B U B2 L U2 (13)
FL + corners: U' B2 U R B R' (18)
pre-scramble move correction: R U2 (18)
leaving 2 edges flipped.

I solved this in two steps: 
1. at dot insert U2 F' B L2 B' F, 3 moves cancel (21), 
leaving an edge 3-cycle
2. at end add L F' B D2 F B' L (28)

Happy Xmas everybody

Gus


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 23, 2008)

so...... Stefan cheats and even admits it (but still loses by 12 moves)
a) He is such a big loser AND already feels bad because of Christmas. I'll let him get away with it
b) I ban him for 3 years
c) I congratulate him for this fun trick
d) I make him find a way to continue this start: B' D L' B R' F' D F R2 B' R' D2 (leaves a 5-cycle and a 3-cycle)


----------



## guusrs (Dec 23, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> *FMC:* 23 moves : D2 F D' B' L' D' L2 R2 F' R2 D' F2 R B R' B' R B' D B D' R' F
> premove F to understand:
> 2x2x2: D2 F D' B' L' D' L2
> 3xcross: R2 F' R2 D' F2
> ...



David,

I checked your solution.
What if you finish the last step with: 
R B R' *U R' U' R B' F* 
that would have been *21* moves!
Guus


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 23, 2008)

guusrs said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > *FMC:* 23 moves : D2 F D' B' L' D' L2 R2 F' R2 D' F2 R B R' B' R B' D B D' R' F
> ...



I have been wondering the same thing. That 2x2x2 looks weird, then the 3xCross almost solves the entire cube and finally the "insert last pair" is a straightforward "connect, then insert" and he messes it up by wasting 2 moves :confused:


----------



## Dene (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh man I just realised I'm late with this one sorry. I can't finish it today. I lost track of the time and I worked on monday when I usually do it and suddenly it's wednesday.

*2x2x2:* 8.97 9.78 14.38 9.75 10.59 => 10.04
The last one was +2  

*3x3x3:* 19.00 17.93 21.43 17.58 20.36 => 19.10

*3x3x3_OH:* 35.68 35.18 36.52 38.34 38.03 => 36.74

*3x3x3_feet:* 2:33.93 1:34.81 1:35.30 2:02.83 1:33.22 => 1:44.31

*5x5x5:* 2:05.75 2:16.46 1:56.40 1:59.47 2:04.61 => 2:03.28

*7x7x7:* 6:29.94 5:35.65 5:32.46 6:10.21 5:25.44 => 5:46.11


----------



## Jude (Dec 24, 2008)

*Jude Wright (Chukk) *

*2x2x2:* 2.06, 7.58, 5.72, 7.95, 4.70 = *6.00* --> _2 Lucky solves turned a terrible average into an only slightly bad average_

*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF (18.50), DNF (37.31), 48.55= *48.55* --> _Meh. First was off by 3 pieces, 2nd had 2 pieces twisted, 3rd was slow but careful._

*3x3x3:* 21.92, 17.80, 18.91, 19.72, 25.42  = *20.18* --> _ Ugh, almost ok  1st and last were pops :S _

*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, 3:22.23, DNF = *3:22.23* --> _ Wow, you can really see how out of practice I am _

*3x3x3 Multi BLD: 1/2 (12:08 (7:46 Memo)) = 0 points * --> _Ughh. I'm so annoyed with this result. Was aiming for sub 10, but after it got to about 9 minutes I realised I wasn't gonna make it so I went really slowly so I at least got success. But I didn't, so I'm angry.  I'm sure the scrambles were particularly difficult this week. Last week I was sub 10 absolutely no problem :s_

*3x3x3 OH:* 24.11, 28.62, 27.50, 29.05, 24.66 = *26.93* --> _Good, all were non lucky._

*4x4x4:*1:41.42 (P), 1:42.81 (P), 1:33.88 (OP), 1:53.38 (OP), 1:31.42 (O) = *1:39.37* --> _Sub 1:40 at least. I think I'm fairly consistently there now. If only I was luckier with parities :\_

*2x2x2 - 4x4x4 Relay = 1:45.30 * --> _Wow!! PB by 25 seconds! Been aiming for sub 2 minutes for ages, so I'm really happy with this. Times were roughly 5, 17, 1:23_

*Pyraminx:* 12.02, 9.44. 9.45, 11.44, 10.88 = *10.59* --> _Good, I'm pleased with this, especially since it's been less than a week since I learned an actual method to solve a Pyraminx._


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 24, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> guusrs said:
> 
> 
> > Vault312 said:
> ...



Oh no! I guess I got so excited that I didnt even consider looking for anything else. I most likely would not have found that though, it is not a form of pair insertion that I am very familiar with. You guys forget that I have only done a handful of FMC's, and I don't have your decades of cubing experience. However, I will definitely learn it and remember it for the future.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 24, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > guusrs said:
> ...



So.... you are saying you know about premoves, can find almost unfindable 2x2x2 blocks that extend to an almost solved cube in 5 more turns, beat the world record by 4 moves, but don't know how to insert an already formed pair that is on top of its slot into that slot in 4 moves???????
It is not very Christmissy, but I call ********. This is one of 3 most basic cases and the most obvious example of edge-control that exists.


----------



## vloc15 (Dec 25, 2008)

3x3:

1:	00:22.43
2:	00:26.78
3:	00:21.49
4:	00:25.86
5:	00:25.57

ave: 00:24.43


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 26, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> So.... you are saying you know about premoves, can find almost unfindable 2x2x2 blocks that extend to an almost solved cube in 5 more turns, beat the world record by 4 moves, but don't know how to insert an already formed pair that is on top of its slot into that slot in 4 moves???????
> It is not very Christmissy, but I call ********. This is one of 3 most basic cases and the most obvious example of edge-control that exists.



Not only is it not very Christmassy, it is not a nice thing to say at any time of year. Normally I would ignore such deeply offensive and unfounded(in my eyes) accusations. However, I am willing to chalk this one up to the fact that you don't know me as a person. In your speedsolving interview you listed your pet peeves as "Complaining, rudeness and not celebrating life." I have always listed mine as "Lying, stealing, and cheating." I don't want you to walk away from this with a poor and incorrect opinion of who I am, so I will attempt to make a case to convince you.

First of all, you talk about premoves as though they are a difficult concept, even though that is the first "advanced" fmc techniques I learned. If I can easily build a 1x2x2 block on the F face, but it is attached to DLF, and I need it on URF, then it is a simple premove F2 to move it there. Not a very hard concept.

I almost gave up on this start entirely, because it left a lot of ugly things (4 corners, 2 flipped edges.) I openly admit that I am terrible at finishing, and so I adopted a strategy of doing as many starts as I can, as fast as I can. I even say so here. Tim Sun and I did this the same night in #Rubik, he started a little while before me. He finished quickly as usual, and I told him about this start. He laughed at what a difficult finish it was, so I moved on to other starts, and didnt come back to this one until about 45-50 minutes in. 

Also, just because I didnt use the same, and apparently obvious 2x2x3 block as many other people (including Tim), doesn't mean anything. If it pleases you, here is a move-by-move breakdown of my thoughts while making that 2x2x2.(and the rest)

scramble: B2 R2 B' U2 F2 U2 L2 B' D2 L2 R' D' R B' L D2 B U F R' U'

do this without premove, as I originally did. I scramble with white on top and green on front, red on right, american color scheme. this will help you since I will be referring to blocks/pieces by color, not position.

Okay, the obvious thing with this scramble is the white/green/orange block in front (hereafter called block 1) and the white/blue/orange block (block 2). the edges that go with this block are the white/blue(edge 3, so it wont be confused with block 1), orange/blue (4), and orange/green (5). those are the pieces I considered.

2x2x2: D2 F D' B' L' D' L2

D2: moves block 2 out of the way in preparation for attaching edge 4 to the orange center.
F: brings edge 4 down, and moves block 1 out of the way.
D': attaches edge 4 to orange center.
B': moves edge 3 in to place and out of the way.
L': raises edge 4 in order to attach block 2
D': attaches block 2, forming a 1x2x2
L2: places 1x2x2, forming 2x2x2.

you know what, I'm gonna keep going.

original 3-xcross: R2 F' R2 D' F'

R2: attaches edge 5 to green center, in preparation for attaching block 1. At this point I of course noticed the block that formed.
F': moves edge 5 into appropriate location to attach block 1
R2: attach block 1
D': move the 4th cross edge into position
F': finish 3xcross

I tried to finish this F2L a few ways, I tried to keyhole an F2l on the green side, and then gave up on this start for a while. played with R' D B' U' F2 U R' F' as a start and thats where I started playing with premove F. Then I came back to this one with premove F and it worked. A friend showed me that insertion technique on jason baum's site a loooonnng time ago, and I never bothered to learn anything else.

I hope I have convinced you, or at least made you wonder. I had no reason to cheat, its not like I won a prize for this. And since Mike and I were the first two to turn in solutions, and we both did much better than average, I genuinely expected you, Guus, and Mirek to turn in amazing solutions as well. 

Also I shouldn't have to remind you Arnaud, but getting lucky is not a crime.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 26, 2008)

For what it's worth, David, I never doubted you. I could easily have made the same oversight a month or two ago. (Although admittedly I doubt I'd ever get a solve as good as this.) And I certainly understand premoves, and might have found that 2x2x2 block (not because I'm good, but because I'm not good, and if you're not good, it's quite possible to luck into something like that), and I didn't know even the most basic edge control until a couple of months ago, so I could have missed this then. At this point, I probably wouldn't miss this because I at least look at the couple easiest edge control possibilities, but a couple of months ago I definitely could have. It seems quite reasonable to me that this could have happened to you.


----------



## Mirek (Dec 26, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > So.... you are saying you know about premoves, can find almost unfindable 2x2x2 blocks that extend to an almost solved cube in 5 more turns, beat the world record by 4 moves, but don't know how to insert an already formed pair that is on top of its slot into that slot in 4 moves???????
> ...



I don't think you had to write so much. I believe that not only me consider your solution straigtforward and quite obvious. It just happened that we missed it and you did not. Then, you didn't see the shorter obvious finish. I remember that such thing happened to maybe each of us in the past. It's normal.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 27, 2008)

Mirek said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...


Let's be clear: I didn't accuse you of cheating. I recognise your skill in finding blocks, knowing premoves and other FMC-techniques (and getting lucky is indeed not a crime). The reason I called ******** is not because of the first part of your solve. It is was because someone with your skillset said this


> I most likely would not have found that though, it is not a form of pair insertion that I am very familiar with


 
The case you ended up with was basically this (I adjusted the cube-angle by a x' so the pair insertion is more obvious):
scramble: *R' F R F'*
And there are 3 obvious ways of inserting that pair and you really know (and use all 3 of those ways, just check your OLL's or even probably your Y-Perm)
1) *U' F' U F *(OLL and part of the most common Y-Perm)
2) *U2 F' U2 F *(another OLL)
3) *F R' F R* (edge-control and solves your cube)
But you choose this solution:
4) *U' R U' B U B' R' :confused:*

Again, I am not saying you couldn't have missed this one. I am just saying that the pair-insertion Guus and I mentioned *is* in your skillset.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 27, 2008)

Guys, try this :

1) Enter Vault's *R B R' B' R B' D B D' R'* into this with "reversed play".

2) Go to the start of the alg. Watch how it solves the F2L considering *blue* as the "first side". That looks perfectly reasonable.

3) Go to the start again and watch how it solves the F2L considering *red* as the "first side". Now it does look as surprisingly wasteful as Arnaud says.

4) Repeat with Arnaud's *R B R' U R' U' R B'* and see how for blue as first side it's a non-obvious but learnable algorithm. Perfectly matches Vault's reaction.

So I believe Vault simply considered the "wrong F2L" and therefore missed the shorter solution obvious when considering the "right F2L" like Arnaud. Vault, is that correct?

Now, what lessons can be learned from this?


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 27, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Arnaud, try this:
> 
> 1) Enter his *R B R' B' R B' D B D' R'* into this with "reversed play".
> 
> ...



Ahh yes, and if you plug in *R B R' U R' U' R B'*, it looks perfectly reasonable if red were the "first side", but very strange if blue was the "first side." Since there were really two 3xcrosses, we were looking at two different F2Ls...


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 27, 2008)

Nice find Stefan!

One more reason to NOT just perform algs during FMC, but to really pause after every move to see what is going on (and to be color-neutral)


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 27, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Mirek said:
> 
> 
> > Vault312 said:
> ...


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 27, 2008)

I am glad we got this sorted out. 



> ...I saw it as basically "you say you can do all of this hard stuff, but you cant do this one easy thing. therefore, I think you *cant do the hard stuff.*"



Almost correct. I meant it as "you say you can do all of this hard stuff, but you cant do this one easy thing. therefore, I think you *can do this one easy thing*" 

Remember for next time: Arnaud is a friendly gullible fool
Also remember: Stefan liked Christmas this year

And finally: Obviously C (although D deserved a go)


> so...... Stefan cheats and even admits it (but still loses by 12 moves)
> a) He is such a big loser AND already feels bad because of Christmas. I'll let him get away with it
> b) I ban him for 3 years
> c) I congratulate him for this fun trick
> d) I make him find a way to continue this start: B' D L' B R' F' D F R2 B' R' D2 (leaves a 5-cycle and a 3-cycle)


----------



## Stefan (Dec 28, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Now, what lessons can be learned from this?
> ...


To be more concrete... being able to change perspective mid-solve. And I learned I need to learn about premoves. Also, we learned Arnaud is a spiteful meanie and Stefan is a friendly peacemaker (as if we didn't know that already).



AvGalen said:


> And finally: Obviously C (although D deserved a go)


Yippie! And for the record, here's the solution before canceling and the scramble for comparison:

Scramble: *(B2 R2 B' U2 F2 U2 L2 B' D2 L2 R' D' R B' L D2 B U F R' U')*
Solution: (R L' F B' U D' L' R) *(R F U' R' D' L2 B' D F' L F B2 L2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 D2)* (D U' B F' L R' D U')

So yes, eight setup moves (actually four slice moves) to "diagonally rotate the cube", then the inverse of the scramble but rotated accordingly, then undo the setup. With setup and setdown done so they cancel/combine with the scramble. Maybe I could've saved another move by ending the setup with R', didn't bother trying as it was just for fun anyway.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2009)

2x2x2: 8.36 9.27 11.22 6.38 10.55 = 9.39
3x3x3: 23.91 29.52 21.52 21.71 24.53 = 23.38
4x4x4: 1:27.15 1:34.59 1:41.55 1:37.34 1:28.16 = 1:33.36
5x5x5: 2:14.36 2:25.08 2:13.88 2:14.63 2:27.58 = 2:18.02
6x6x6: 5:18.18 4:46.58 5:19.86 4:49.41 5:21.44 = 5:09.15
7x7x7: 8:00.83 7:33.93 7:28.19 7:18.28 7:30.91 = 7:31.01
2x2x2_bf: 1:07.05 54.93 DNF = 54.93
3x3x3_bf: DNF 4:46.31 DNF = 4:46.31
3x3x3_oh: 51.96 45.25 44.03 43.84 59.31 = 47.08
3x3x3_match: 1:20.68 1:16.58 57:00 1:23.90 1:10.86 = 1:16.04
234-Relay: 2:45.84
2345-Relay: 4:33.31
23456-Relay: 9:39.71
234567-Relay: 17:41.24
Magic: 1.72 3.80 3.65 3.81 2.56 = 3.34
Master Magic: 5.25 4.93 6.22 4.33 4.56 = 4.91
Clock: 19.61 18.52 18.94 19.06 20.02 = 19.20
MegaMinx: 2:51.25 3:15.78 3:29.00 3:33.34 2:53.22 = 3:12.67
PyraMinx: 24.22 13.83 11.34 16.50 10.52 = 13.89
Square-1: 1:30.06 1:04.58 1:07.69 1:26.30 1:27.11 = 1:20.37


----------

